# Zziplex rods



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

Got A question?? Just getting into cast throwing went out and watched for the first time the best and the U.S. and loved it, Even had the pleasure to meet tommy (big lou) and long cast wille and the gang what a bunch of great guys!! question!! If just starting out and want to buy a zziplex rod what should i start with?? i went to the site (uk hooks) and was over whelmed with all the differnt types (can i hear some suggestions) and also any one selling a (AG 6500 mag elite)?? chuck smith thanks guys:fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i might sell my new ttr again. just check the marketplace every now and then. good deals come up.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't have much experience with Zziplex rods but I would highly recommend trying what's out there before you buy, especially when ordering from overseas. Otherwise you may end up with something too stiff for you to bend or too light for you to effectively load. Get together with some other casters in your area and ask to demo some rods.

This Saturday we're getting together in Linden and you're welcome to come up. I believe it's about 2-3 hours out of MB. There will be plenty of great casters there and a variety of equipment on the field.

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Not sure what AG stand for-- but I have a 6500 C3CT mag elite that I would part with-- it has a mag conversion on it and would be good for the field as is-- also has the ceramic bearing upgrade in it. This is the high speed (6.x gear ratio)version and can be used for fishing also. THe mag conversion was done by Willie.

I could pair it up with a used Zziplex-- an HST or a Primo Synchro, if you are interested.

Send me a pm if you want more details.


Mark


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The Primo Synchro would be a good rod to start with. I dont have any experience with the HST though. The PRimo Synchro bends deeper in teh butt and is more forgiving, which is important while learning. Unless you are a extremely powerful caster the Century TT-R that Eric mentioned is a terrible idea for a first rod, Honestly I think its a terrible idea forjust about anyone to learn on.It is a beast to load, adn if your timing is off it will bite, and bite hard.Im not discrediting this rod at all, just for a beginner. Im in the Mid 600's and dont feel that I can effectively load a TTR, When I get to the 700's or even the high 600's I will look into it. I agree with what Evan said, it is pretty important to cast as many rods as you can before making a purchase. These rods are very expensive and it adds up fast. If the weather holds out I will be in Linden, I will have my Century Kompressor, Carbon Metal, and one other "surprise". You are welcome to throw any of them. If you are ever in teh Charlotte area Im not to far north come by and I will let you throw any rod I own.You could even start out with something like a AFAW beach or Big Beach, and spend about half what you would on a Zziplex or Century. The drawback to the AFAW rods is that if you progress quickly, you could out grow your rod in a hurry.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark G said:


> Not sure what AG stand for--
> 
> 
> Mark


I personally would think AG may stand for *A*bu _*G*_arcia.  I may be wrong. LOL

Robert


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I would have to agree for the most part on the Zziplex Primo Synchro or even one of the Century Carbon Metal rods for a first time caster,but then again look at Will here in Texas. In his first two tourneys he was over-powering his TT-R and ended up using an old Breakaway AAA and won the second tourney with it casting over 800'. So just being new to casting sometimes doesn't dictate the kind of rod a person should use, It will depend on the persons skill and power also. This is why you have to find a rod that fits you and your casting skill and style. You would be best to try different rods from others before making any expensive purchases or you may end up with a bunch of rods or trying to sell them.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> I personally would think AG may stand for *A*bu _*G*_arcia.  I may be wrong. LOL
> 
> Robert


OK - LOL - I didn't realize there was any other kind (6500 mag elite)


Used to dealing with lots of acronyms on the abus-- CS, CT,etc - that one had me scratching my head... too obvious--- :redface:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Chuck-- something else to consider is whether you will be groundcasting or swinging the lead.

The synchro is nice and forgiving, but if I were groundcasting it would not be my first choice. The tip is a little too limber for sweeping the lead up and away from the ground. Not saying it couldn't be used, it just wouldn't be my first choice for groundcasting.

Not too sound like a salesman-- but I also have a Zziplex ZTI I could part with-- an excellent groundcasting rod.

As others have said-- it pays to try em out first if at all possible.

Some other good ground casting rods are available from Century as well -- the compressor and the compressor SS for starters are not a bad choice.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Kompressor S and love it, I think it would suit a beginner but has plenty of room for improvement. I dont feel that I am any where near the potential of that rod yet. It has a softer butt which provides for smooth casting, even when your fundamentals are off.Angel was throwing one at the nationals and was well over 700' with it. 
Curtis, he is the reason why I said "just about anyone" every now and again there is a freak of nature


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Mark what will you take for the HST, what is the length, any trades?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfish said:


> Mark what will you take for the HST, what is the length, any trades?



Not really looking for trades at the moment-- just looking to sell some surplus stuff.

THe HST was Mike Langston's old tournament rod-- the length I believe is 13'3", it comes with a reducer.


I was considering rewrapping the rod guides--the rod could use it-- but I never got around to it.

Will sell as is for $350 --

to wrap it with new guides would be an extra $80.00 and would take a couple of weeks to complete.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Let's see if we can make a deal, I know u said u prefer cash and it may come to that. 


this could get long so maybe we should carry it to the marketplace, just for shi&s and giggles or pm's. to start are you interested in a pwtx bass cut from the base to fish at about 11' 3"? I have a few reels that could be of interest as well.

I would also like to have a real nice 6600w spool and spindle.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> I have a Kompressor S and love it, I think it would suit a beginner but has plenty of room for improvement. I dont feel that I am any where near the potential of that rod yet. It has a softer butt which provides for smooth casting, even when your fundamentals are off.Angel was throwing one at the nationals and was well over 700' with it.
> Curtis, he is the reason why I said "just about anyone" every now and again there is a freak of nature


I hear ya Tac. I have his TT-R now but will have to admitt that after wrapping it with my guides and taking it out and putting it up against my AAA I was suprised. My AAA out cast it by about 50-60' with even me throwing it. Of course I'm no freak of nature(I became one on my own in the gym)


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

I keep hearing about AAA rods ... What are they?


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on/experience with the zziplex zeteque?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah nah said:


> I keep hearing about AAA rods ... What are they?


An old breakaway


----------



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

*Z rods*

thanks for all the help guys i didnt hear much of length? 13' 6" or 14? about the 6500 mag elite yes very interested please call me 843 340 0028 chuck


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

rchipbrown said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on/experience with the zziplex zeteque?


The Ztech is a powerful, parabolic action rod. It has a stiffish tip and a fulcrum butt. TC designed it as a groundcast/flatarc rod.

Very nice tournament rod. While not necessarily for the beginer, it does not bite back like some of the most powerful rods out there. It is capable of some very big numbers.

Tommy


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

What about a primo syncro ?
Not a great ground caster but a very user friendly rod with casts up to 290 yards having been completed with that rod or a xtr 50/50 for something a bit more powerful but will still bend.

A Kompressor S would also be worth a look at.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah nah said:


> I keep hearing about AAA rods ... What are they?


An old 14' Breakaway with a telephone pole for a butt section. It was also known as the Allstar 1688-2(back when they made them). Thanks to Will they may be making a come back(if you don't mind a heavy rod).


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the AAA rods guys.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I have always thought the tip of the AAA was the best tip I ever cast. I really liked it. for me the downside of the rod was the butt section. Although it was large and sort of heavy by today's standards you could deal with it. But it was cumbersome at best. Great tip though. I had some huge numbers with that rod. I actually outcast the length of the catus patch one day on the OBX


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Allstar also made a stiffer rod 1689-2. It used the same butt section with a stiffer tip. 

1688-2 = 168"(14') 8 power 2pc

1689-2 = 168"(14') 9 power 2pc


----------



## Kinnakeeter (May 30, 2009)

If they only made a 15', that would be the ticket!


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Kinnakeeter said:


> If they only made a 15', that would be the ticket!


Well unfortunely most 15' and 16' rods I have seen are not pendelum friendly(especially for your cast). They are made more for the over head thump casters. Will, you can always stuff a reducer or extention in that 14' AAA and get a 15' rod that way.


----------

